# Solved: Printing locally through RemoteApp



## ktech (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a server running Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard 64-bit which has a software called HeavyBid installed on it. User (who is in another city) connects from their workstation via VPN to the network and uses RemoteApp to run HeavyBid on their workstation. Everything works great except printing to their local printer, a Lanier LD635C. When they attempt to print from the remoteapp the Lanier printer appears as a redirect like it should and when the user hits Print it shows a progress bar, appears like the document is on its way to the printer, and displays no errors, but the printer never receives the data. On the server, Remote Desktop Session Host role is installed, RDS licenses are installed, and I have the GPO on the server to enable "Use Remote Desktop Easy Print printer driver first" under Computer Configuration > Policies > Administrative Templates > Windows Components/Remote Desktop Services/Remote Desktop Session Host/Printer Redirection. The server and workstation are running .NET 4.5.1. Not sure what else needs to be done here.


----------



## ktech (Sep 29, 2011)

Additional info:

The server is also a domain controller and I've already performed the commands Microsoft suggests in this article: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/968605/EN-US

After working on this most of the morning I am beginning to get the impression it may have something to do with the VPN connection itself, which is provided by Sonicwall NetExtender. The server shows no errors in Event Viewer, the print job actually does get to the printer but it never begins printing, it just sits there with a status of "Printing". While monitoring the printer's job list from the user's workstation I could see the print job arrive as "Remote Desktop Redirected Printer Doc" but then just sit there with a status of "Printing". Also noticed the local printer greys out and goes "Offline" on the user's workstation right after I hit print in the HeavyBid remoteapp. When I closed the HeavyBid remoteapp and disconnected the NetExtender, the print job disappeared and the printer came back "Online"...but not until the VPN disconnected.


----------



## ktech (Sep 29, 2011)

Discovered the user's network ip scheme at his branch location matched that of the network he was connecting to.


----------

